# Transcoding server and bhome



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

Has anyone have success getting a transcoding server like serviio to transcode to the touchpad via bhome?

for some reason I cannot get serviio to transcode due to the mp4 container format on the touchpad?

on the serviio forum it is a similar case for the iPad. http://forum.serviio.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3068

So anyone have a setup that works?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Try using playon for your server and kalemsoft on the touchpad. Playon has transcoded pretty much everything I've thrown at it, HD mkv included.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Try using playon for your server and kalemsoft on the touchpad. Playon has transcoded pretty much everything I've thrown at it, HD mkv included.


isn't playon a monthly fee? Serviio and twonky are free. If its free then game on.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

It's free to serve your own media (you just have to install vlc as well and tell it where the installation directory is). The subscription is for the connected services like espn, hulu, Netflix, etc. It works for any dlna player.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> It's free to serve your own media (you just have to install vlc as well and tell it where the installation directory is). The subscription is for the connected services like espn, hulu, Netflix, etc. It works for any dlna player.


I'll look into it thanks. I think I looked into it while ago and besides the pay part it didn't have a mac OSX client.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

They still don't have an OS X client.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

So, if you get play on set up, you only need point the touchpad browser to m.playon.TV. Since the touchpad plays flash very well, this works perfect. No dedicated player necessary.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

playing through parallels was to slow and it had trouble finding my NAS drive. Anything else you recommend?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bboy486 said:


> playing through parallels was to slow and it had trouble finding my NAS drive. Anything else you recommend?


My playback is flawless. I looked for different solutions yesterday and this was the only one I got working. Luckily it works well.

If I run across anything I'll let you know.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

its parallels. Its slow on my mac mini


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

> its parallels. Its slow on my mac mini


Yeah, a virtualized environment is definitely not well suited to this. If you use bootcamp to properly load windows, I imagine it would work fine.


----------

